# foam grip for homemade handles?



## tlbrooks (Apr 18, 2009)

I just finished a homemade Oland tool and used 1-1/8" aluminum for the handle, (nice to have a friend with a big metal lathe!) I made the tip reversable for 3/16" or 1/4" bits. I want to cover the handle with a foam I've seen used on other tool handles. It's just a foam tube that slides over the handle and I guess you glue it in place? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Foam grip for homemade handles*

What about the foam they use for pipe insulation? Just a thought. :yes:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't know what they use but I am going to try bicycle tape. You can get some with a self sticking back and even a special material inside to absorb vibration. The only down side is you need to tape the end so it doesn't come unraveled.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I've used pipe insulation styrafoam and it works pretty well but doesn't have much spring and pretty quickly compresses and stays compressed (but it's still decent even after that).


----------



## tlbrooks (Apr 18, 2009)

I'd looked at some pipe insulation down at the big box store but it all looked to thick. The stuff I saw had walls that were about 1/2" thick so going over a 1-1/8" handle would make the handle over 2" in diameter, too big for me. The stuff I want is like what they put on the handles on the cheap, import fishing poles, at least that's the material I'm wanting. I know I've seen it somewhere but I can't remember where. Maybe it was a bike shop, I'll check it out.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've seen some handles with the clear tubing that has cross fibers inside. You can get that at Lowes and other hardware stores. I don't know how you get it to fit so snug however.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

try these, they should be exactly what you are looking for


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*back when I rode a non powered bike...*

There was a foam tape for wrapping handlebars that stuck to itself pretty
well. It might make a nice pattern as well. It was about 5/8 or so wide. Thin leather wound around and sealed would look great! Possibly a thin wood like willow would be able to take the bends???
You might also try "heat shrink" tubing in a larger size. Irrigation pipe, and possibly a sink trap pipe may be the right size or close enough to add an adhesive or silicon. There are also tool handle "dips" in various colors. Another idea is a brush on bed liner in black. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Lucas Your link didn't work.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry link fixed


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

Another idea is any rod building website (like the one I posted) sells cork blanks that you can glue together, turn to any O.D. and shape you want and drill the center to the I.D. you want (the same process is used for making custom cork grips for fly rods. OR, http://eclecticguy.com/2009/04/06/birch-bark-fly-rod-grip/ , is a method for making them out of birchbark


----------



## tlbrooks (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. It looks like there's a few things from the rod building site that might work. I'll let you know.

Tom


----------

